# Kitchen Modification



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thought I would share this recent project. It was more involved than my previous kitchens and this seems to be more of a theme. Quite enjoyed the new challenges.
On this one, we completely removed the wooden range hood to make way for a stainless one. We took down the upper cabs, removed backsplash, re-drywalled and installed upper cabinets 2" higher for more counter space.
We also demoed the old crowns and installed new.
We then primed and painted everthing. This was the first time we decided to tape and spray boxes on sight. Stix and Advance. All sprayed with my new graco 395 and my older 490 airless 310fflp tip. 2 tone.
Turned out well, except Stix fished on me again so will be trying out new primers. Didnt want to spray Bin in house or through my airless.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great! Test the 123 plus from Lowes or even the Kilz Restoration at HD and see what you think. I mostly use BIN. but brushing it is no fun.


----------



## Wutari (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks great but why not lacquer? Or is it a VOC thing?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wutari said:


> Looks great but why not lacquer? Or is it a VOC thing?


This is a repaint, not new doors. I wouldn't spray laquer in someones house ever.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Nice project!


----------



## Flipperock (10 mo ago)

Looks super! Tho I kinda liked the all wood look beforehand haaahaaa. Is that the same counter as before? Lots of worktop surfaces out there to choose from, id be tempted to upgrade that at the samr time. Great job tho.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice work, Kevyn. You wanna come down and do my kitchen? I can’t pay much but the weather is warm and I’ll furnish the paint and the beer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Flipperock said:


> Looks super! Tho I kinda liked the all wood look beforehand haaahaaa. Is that the same counter as before?


Yes, it's mostly a female/designer thing. But I go where the money is. Counter was Not changed.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Nice work, Kevyn. You wanna come down and do my kitchen? I can’t pay much but the weather is warm and I’ll furnish the paint and the beer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Sounds tempting, although I've been trying to finish my own kitchen for the last 4 years..😅


----------

